# Media  > Creator Showcase >  Sentiments (a comic strip)

## YiuKwok

Sentiments #1

----------


## YiuKwok

Sentiments #2

----------


## YiuKwok

Sentiments #3

----------


## YiuKwok

Sentiments #4

----------


## YiuKwok

Sentiments #5

----------


## YiuKwok

Sentiments #6

----------


## YiuKwok

Sentiments #7

----------


## YiuKwok

Sentiments #8

----------


## YiuKwok

Sentiments #9

----------


## YiuKwok

Sentiments #10

----------


## YiuKwok

Sentiments #11

----------


## YiuKwok

Sentiments #12

----------


## YiuKwok

Sentiments #13

----------


## YiuKwok

Sentiments #14

----------


## YiuKwok

Sentiments #15

----------


## YiuKwok

Sentiments #16

----------


## YiuKwok

Sentiments #17

----------


## YiuKwok

Sentiments #18

----------


## YiuKwok

Sentiments #19

----------


## YiuKwok

Sentiments #20

----------


## YiuKwok

Sentiments #21

----------


## YiuKwok

Sentiments #22

----------


## YiuKwok

Sentiments #23 (On Capitalism 1)

----------


## YiuKwok

Sentiments #24 (On Capitalism 2)

----------


## YiuKwok

Sentiments #25 (On Capitalism 3)

----------


## YiuKwok

Sentiments #26 (On Capitalism 4)

----------


## YiuKwok

Sentiments #27 (On Capitalism 5)

----------


## YiuKwok

Sentiments #28 (On Capitalism 6)

----------


## YiuKwok

Sentiments #29 (On Capitalism 7)

----------


## YiuKwok

Sentiments #30 (On Capitalism 8)

----------


## YiuKwok

Sentiments #31 (On Capitalism 9)

----------


## YiuKwok

Sentiments #32 (On Capitalism 10)

----------


## YiuKwok

Sentiments #33 (On Capitalism 11)

----------


## YiuKwok

Sentiments #34 (On Capitalism 12)


_Social activism is a lonely endeavor. For those that partake in it. It's understood that you will not be rewarded for your moral conviction. In fact you will be casted out as social pariah, then black listed, ignore, and dismiss. For those that hold steadfast to the moral imperative of truth, social activism is never meant to benefit us today, but it's for the welfare of future generations. The critique on capitalism originally ran on my blog from November 2, 2013 to January 11, 2014.

Yiu
May 13, 2016_

----------


## YiuKwok



----------


## YiuKwok



----------


## YiuKwok

Sentiments #35

----------


## YiuKwok

Sentiments #36

----------


## YiuKwok

Sentiments #37

----------


## YiuKwok

Sentiments #38

----------


## YiuKwok



----------


## YiuKwok



----------


## YiuKwok

Sentiments #39

----------


## YiuKwok

Sentiments #40

----------


## YiuKwok

Sentiments #41

----------


## YiuKwok

Sentiments #42

----------


## YiuKwok

Sentiments #43

----------


## YiuKwok

Sentiments #44

----------


## YiuKwok



----------


## YiuKwok

Sentiments #45

----------


## YiuKwok

Sentiments #46

----------


## YiuKwok

Sentiments #47

----------


## YiuKwok

Sentiments #48

----------


## YiuKwok

Sentiments #49

----------


## YiuKwok

Sentiments #50

----------


## YiuKwok



----------


## YiuKwok



----------


## YiuKwok

Sentiments #53

----------


## YiuKwok

Sentiments #54

----------


## YiuKwok

Sentiments #55

----------


## YiuKwok

Sentiments #56

----------


## YiuKwok

Sentiments #57

----------


## YiuKwok

Sentiments #58

----------


## YiuKwok

Sentiments #59

----------


## YiuKwok

Sentiments #60

----------


## YiuKwok



----------


## YiuKwok



----------


## YiuKwok

Sentiments #61

_(This strip originally ran on my blog on August 21, 2015.)_

----------


## YiuKwok

Sentiments #62

(This strip originally ran on my blog on August 27, 2015.)

----------


## YiuKwok

Sentiments #63

----------


## YiuKwok

Sentiments #64

----------


## YiuKwok

Sentiments #65

----------


## YiuKwok

Sentiments #66

----------


## YiuKwok

Sentiments #67

----------


## YiuKwok

Sentiments #68

----------


## YiuKwok

Sentiments #69

----------


## YiuKwok

Sentiments #70

----------


## YiuKwok

Sentiments #71

----------


## YiuKwok

Sentiments #72

----------


## YiuKwok

Sentiments #73

----------


## YiuKwok

Sentiments #74

----------


## YiuKwok

Sentiments #75

----------


## YiuKwok

Sentiments #76

----------


## YiuKwok

Sentiments #77

----------


## YiuKwok

Sentiments #78

----------


## YiuKwok

Sentiments #79

----------


## YiuKwok

Sentiments #80

----------


## YiuKwok

Sentiments #81

----------


## YiuKwok

Sentiments #82

----------


## YiuKwok



----------


## YiuKwok

Sentiments#83

----------


## YiuKwok

Sentiments #84

----------


## YiuKwok

Sentiments #85

----------


## YiuKwok

Sentiments #86

This strip originally ran on my blog on January 3, 2015

----------


## YiuKwok

Sentiments #87

----------


## YiuKwok

Sentiments #88

----------


## YiuKwok

Sentiments #89

----------


## YiuKwok

Sentiments #90

----------


## YiuKwok

_(Starting from today, Sentiments will be run as a weekly update in sync with my blog. The full list can be found at Wordpress.)_
---------------------------------------------------------
Sentiments #166

----------


## YiuKwok

Sentiments #167

----------


## YiuKwok

Sentiments #168

----------


## YiuKwok

Sentiments #169

----------


## YiuKwok

Sentiments #170

----------


## YiuKwok

This is a comic strip done by Add Oil Comic based on a letter left on a voter's doorstep on August 27, 2016.

The Hong Kong 2016 Legislative Council Election is on September 4, 2016. It begins on 7:30 AM.

I hear you.




]

----------


## YiuKwok



----------


## YiuKwok

Sentiments #171

----------


## YiuKwok

Sentiments #172

----------


## YiuKwok

Sentiments #173

----------


## YiuKwok



----------


## YiuKwok

Sentiments #175

----------


## YiuKwok

Sentiments #176

----------


## YiuKwok

Sentiments #177

----------


## YiuKwok

Sentiments #178

----------


## YiuKwok

Sentiments #179

----------


## YiuKwok

Sentiments #180

----------


## YiuKwok

Sentiments #181

----------


## YiuKwok

Sentiments #182

----------


## YiuKwok

Sentiments #183

----------


## YiuKwok

Sentiments #184

----------


## YiuKwok

Sentiments #185

----------


## YiuKwok

Sentiments #186

----------


## YiuKwok

Sentiments #187

----------


## YiuKwok

Sentiments #188

----------


## YiuKwok

Sentiments #189

----------


## YiuKwok

Sentiments #190

----------


## YiuKwok

Sentiments #191

----------


## YiuKwok

Sentiments #192

----------


## YiuKwok

Sentiments #193-A

----------


## YiuKwok



----------


## YiuKwok



----------


## YiuKwok



----------


## YiuKwok



----------


## YiuKwok

*Sentiments #194*

----------


## YiuKwok

*Sentiments #195*

----------


## YiuKwok

Sentiments #196

----------


## YiuKwok

Sentiments #197

----------


## YiuKwok

Sentiments #198

----------


## YiuKwok

*Sentiments #199*

----------


## YiuKwok

*Sentiments #200*

----------


## YiuKwok

*Sentiments #201*

----------


## YiuKwok

Sentiments #202

----------


## YiuKwok

*Sentiments #203*

----------


## YiuKwok

*Sentiments #204*

----------


## YiuKwok

*Sentiments #205*

----------


## YiuKwok

*Sentiments #206*

----------


## YiuKwok

*Sentiments #207*

----------


## YiuKwok

*Sentiments #208*

----------


## YiuKwok

*Sentiments #209*

----------


## YiuKwok

*Sentiments #210*

----------


## YiuKwok

*Sentiments #211*

----------


## YiuKwok

*Sentiments #212*

----------


## YiuKwok

*Sentiments #213*

----------


## YiuKwok

If you're wondering why all the images are gone? That's because Photobucket has change its policy and block all image hosting on third-party sites. Photobucket had been a free image hosting site for many years, but now the service is no longer free. I'm probably not going to re-upload them, you can read all my strips from my blog at Wordpress.

----------


## YiuKwok

*NOIR-July 1, 2017*

----------


## YiuKwok



----------


## YiuKwok

*Sentiments #214*

----------


## YiuKwok

*Noir-July 22, 2017*

----------


## YiuKwok

*Sentiments #215*

----------


## YiuKwok

*Sentiments #216*

----------


## YiuKwok

*Noir-August 12, 2017*

----------


## YiuKwok

*Noir-August 19, 2017*

----------


## YiuKwok

*Sentiments #217*

----------


## YiuKwok

*Noir-September 2, 2017*

----------


## YiuKwok

*Sentiments #218*

----------


## YiuKwok

*Sentiments #219*

----------


## YiuKwok

*Sentiments #220*

----------


## YiuKwok

*Noir-September 30, 2017*

----------


## YiuKwok

*Noir-October 7, 2017*

----------


## YiuKwok

*Sentiments #221*

----------


## YiuKwok

*Sentiments #222*

----------


## YiuKwok

*Sentiments #223*

----------


## YiuKwok

*Sentiments #224*

----------


## YiuKwok

*Sentiments #225*

----------


## YiuKwok

*Sentiments #226*

----------


## YiuKwok

*Sentiments #227*

----------


## YiuKwok

*Noir-December 2, 2017*

----------


## YiuKwok

*Sentiments #228*

----------


## YiuKwok

*Sentiments #229*

----------


## YiuKwok

*Sentiments #230*

----------


## YiuKwok

*Sentiments #231*

----------


## YiuKwok

*Sentiments #232*

----------


## YiuKwok

*Noir-January 13, 2018*

----------


## YiuKwok

*Noir-January 20, 2018*

----------


## YiuKwok

*Sentiments #233*

----------


## YiuKwok

*Sentiments #234*

----------


## YiuKwok

*Noir-February 10, 2018*

----------


## YiuKwok

*Sentiments #235*

----------


## YiuKwok

*Sentiments #236*

----------


## YiuKwok

*Sentiments #237*

----------


## YiuKwok

*Noir-March 10, 2018*

----------


## YiuKwok

*Sentiments #238*

----------


## YiuKwok

*Sentiments #239*

----------


## YiuKwok

*Sentiments #240*

----------


## YiuKwok

*Sentiments #241*

----------


## YiuKwok

*Sentiments #242*

----------


## YiuKwok

*Sentiments #243*

----------


## YiuKwok

*Sentiments #244*

----------


## YiuKwok

*Sentiments #245*

----------


## YiuKwok

*Sentiments #246*

----------


## YiuKwok

*Noir - May 19, 2018*

----------


## YiuKwok

*Sentiments #247*

----------


## YiuKwok

*Sentiments #248*

----------


## YiuKwok

*Sentiments #249*

----------


## YiuKwok

*Sentiments #250*

----------


## YiuKwok

Noir-June 23, 2018

----------


## YiuKwok

*Sentiments #251*

----------


## YiuKwok

*Sentiments #252*

----------


## YiuKwok

*Noir-July 14, 2018*

----------


## YiuKwok

*Sentiments #253*

----------


## YiuKwok

*Noir-July 28, 2018*

----------


## YiuKwok

*Noir-August 4, 2018*

----------


## YiuKwok

*Sentiments #254*

----------


## YiuKwok

*Sentiments #255*

----------


## YiuKwok

*Noir-August 25, 2018*

----------


## YiuKwok

*Noir-September 1, 2018*

----------


## YiuKwok

*Sentiments #256*

----------


## YiuKwok

*Sentiments #257*

----------


## YiuKwok

*Sentiments #258*

----------


## YiuKwok

*Sentiments #259*

----------


## YiuKwok

*Noir-October 6, 2018*

----------


## YiuKwok

*Sentiments #260*

----------


## YiuKwok

*Sentiments #261*

----------


## YiuKwok

*Noir-October 27, 2018*

----------


## YiuKwok

*Noir-November 3, 2018*

----------


## YiuKwok

*Sentiments #262*

----------


## YiuKwok

*Sentiments #263*

----------


## YiuKwok

*Sentiments #264*

----------


## YiuKwok

*Noir-December 1, 2018*

----------


## YiuKwok

*Noir-December 8, 2018*

----------


## YiuKwok

*Noir-December 15, 2018*

----------


## YiuKwok

*Noir-December 22, 2018*

----------


## YiuKwok

*Noir-December 29, 2018*

----------


## YiuKwok

*Noir-January 5, 2019*

----------


## YiuKwok

*Noir-January 12, 2019*

----------


## YiuKwok

*Noir-January 19, 2019*

----------


## YiuKwok

*Noir-January 26, 2019*

----------


## YiuKwok

*Noir-February 2, 2019*

----------


## YiuKwok

*Noir-February 9, 2019*

----------


## YiuKwok

Noir-February 16, 2019

----------


## YiuKwok

*Sentiments #265*

----------


## YiuKwok

*Sentiments #266*

----------


## YiuKwok

*Sentiments #267*

----------


## YiuKwok

*Noir-March 16, 2019*

----------


## YiuKwok

*Noir-March 23, 2019*

----------


## YiuKwok

*Noir-April 20, 2019*

----------


## YiuKwok

*Noir-April 27, 2019*

----------


## YiuKwok

Noir-May 4, 2019

----------


## YiuKwok

Sentiments #269

----------


## YiuKwok

Sentiments #270

----------


## YiuKwok

Sentiments #271

----------


## YiuKwok

Sentiments #272

----------


## YiuKwok

*Sentiments #273*

----------


## YiuKwok

Sentiments #274

----------


## YiuKwok

Noir-June 22, 2019

----------


## YiuKwok

Noir-June 29, 2019

----------


## YiuKwok

Noir-July 6, 2019

----------


## YiuKwok

Noir-July 13, 2019

----------


## YiuKwok

Noir-July 20, 2019

----------


## YiuKwok

Sentiments #275

----------


## YiuKwok

Sentiments #276

----------


## YiuKwok

*Sentiments #277*

----------


## YiuKwok

Noir-August 17, 2019

----------


## YiuKwok

Sentiments #278

----------


## YiuKwok

Sentiments #279

----------


## YiuKwok

Noir-September 7, 2019

----------


## YiuKwok

Sentiments #280

----------


## YiuKwok

Sentiments #281

----------


## YiuKwok

Sentiments #282

----------


## YiuKwok

Noir-October 5, 2019

----------


## YiuKwok

Noir-October 12, 2019

----------


## YiuKwok

Sentiments #283

----------


## YiuKwok

Sentiments #284

----------


## YiuKwok

Noir-November 2, 2019

----------


## YiuKwok

Sentiments #285

----------


## YiuKwok

Sentiments #286

----------


## YiuKwok

Noir-November 23, 2019

----------


## YiuKwok

Sentiments #287

----------


## YiuKwok

Sentiments #288

----------


## YiuKwok

Sentiments #289

----------


## YiuKwok

Noir-December 21, 2019

----------


## YiuKwok

Sentiments #290

----------


## YiuKwok

Noir-January 4, 2020

----------


## YiuKwok

Noir-January 11, 2020

----------


## YiuKwok

Noir-January 18, 2020

----------


## YiuKwok

Sentiments #291

----------


## YiuKwok

Sentiments #292

----------


## YiuKwok

Noir-February 8, 2020

----------


## YiuKwok

Noir-February 15, 2020

----------


## YiuKwok

Sentiments #293

----------


## YiuKwok

Noir-February 29, 2020

----------


## YiuKwok

Noir-March 7, 2020

----------


## YiuKwok

Noir-March 14, 2020

----------


## YiuKwok

Sentiments #294

----------


## YiuKwok

Sentiments #295

----------


## YiuKwok

Noir-April 4, 2020

----------


## YiuKwok

Noir-April 11, 2020

----------


## YiuKwok

Noir-April 18, 2020

----------


## YiuKwok

Noir-April 25, 2020

----------


## YiuKwok

Noir-May 2, 2020

----------


## YiuKwok

Sentiments #296

----------


## Elmo

this is really cool. love the merging of different styles

----------


## YiuKwok

Sentiments #297

----------


## YiuKwok

Thanks, man.

----------


## YiuKwok

Noir-May 23, 2020

----------


## YiuKwok

Sentiments #298

----------


## YiuKwok

Noir-June 6, 2020

----------


## YiuKwok

Noir-June 16, 2020

----------


## YiuKwok

Noir-June 20, 2020

----------


## YiuKwok

Noir-June 27, 2020

----------


## YiuKwok

Noir-July 4, 2020

----------


## YiuKwok

Noir-July 11, 2020

----------


## YiuKwok

Sentiments #299

----------


## YiuKwok

Noir-July 25, 2020

----------


## YiuKwok

Noir-August 1, 2020

----------


## YiuKwok

Sentiments #300

----------


## YiuKwok

Sentiments #301

----------


## YiuKwok

Noir-August 22, 2020

----------


## YiuKwok

Noir-August 29, 2020

----------


## YiuKwok

Noir-September 5, 2020

----------


## YiuKwok

Noir-September 12, 2020

----------


## YiuKwok

Noir-September 19, 2020

----------


## YiuKwok

Noir-September 26, 2020

----------


## YiuKwok

Noir-October 3, 2020

----------


## YiuKwok

Noir-October 10, 2020

----------


## YiuKwok

Noir-October 17, 2020

----------


## YiuKwok

Sentiments #302

----------


## YiuKwok

Sentiments #303

----------


## YiuKwok

Noir-November 6, 2020

----------


## YiuKwok

Noir-November 14, 2020

----------


## YiuKwok

Noir-November 21, 2020

----------


## YiuKwok

Noir-November 28, 2020

----------


## YiuKwok

Noir-December 5, 2020

----------


## YiuKwok

Noir-December 12, 2020

----------


## YiuKwok

Sentiments #304

----------


## YiuKwok

Noir-December 26, 2020

----------


## YiuKwok

Sentiments #305

----------


## YiuKwok

Noir-January 9, 2021

----------


## YiuKwok

Noir-January 16, 2021

----------


## YiuKwok

Noir-January 23, 2021

----------


## YiuKwok

Noir-January 30, 2021

----------


## YiuKwok

Sentiments #306

----------


## YiuKwok

Sentiments #307

----------


## YiuKwok

Sentiments #308

----------


## YiuKwok

Sentiments #309

----------


## YiuKwok

Sentiments #310

----------


## YiuKwok

Sentiments #311

----------


## YiuKwok

Noir-March 20, 2021

----------


## YiuKwok

Noir-March 27, 2021

----------


## YiuKwok

Sentiments #312

----------


## YiuKwok

Noir-April 10, 2021

----------


## YiuKwok

Sentiments #313

----------


## YiuKwok

Sentiments #314

----------


## YiuKwok

Noir-May 1, 2021

----------


## YiuKwok

Noir-May 8, 2021

----------


## YiuKwok

Noir-May 15, 2021


Noir-May 22, 2021

----------


## YiuKwok

Noir-May 29, 2021

----------


## YiuKwok

Noir-June 5, 2021

----------


## YiuKwok

Noir-June 12, 2021

----------


## YiuKwok

Sentiments #315

----------


## YiuKwok

Sentiments #316

----------


## jwatson

Oh wow some of these are heartbreaking. Can feel the emotion.

----------


## YiuKwok

Noir-July 3, 2021

----------


## YiuKwok

Noir-July 10, 2021

----------


## YiuKwok

Noir-July 17, 2021

----------


## YiuKwok

Sentiments #317

----------


## YiuKwok

Sentiments #318

----------


## YiuKwok

Noir-August 7, 2021

----------


## YiuKwok

Sentiments #319

----------


## YiuKwok

Noir-August 21, 2021

----------


## YiuKwok

Noir-August 28, 2021

----------


## YiuKwok

Noir-September 4, 2021

----------


## YiuKwok

Sentiments #320

----------


## YiuKwok

Noir-September 18, 2021

----------


## YiuKwok

Noir-September 25, 2021

----------


## YiuKwok

Noir-October 2, 2021

----------


## YiuKwok

Noir-October 9, 2021

----------


## YiuKwok

Noir-October 16, 2021

----------


## YiuKwok

Noir-October 23, 2021

----------


## YiuKwok

Noir-October 30, 2021

----------


## YiuKwok

Sentiments #321

----------


## YiuKwok

Noir-November 13, 2021

----------


## YiuKwok

Noir-November 20, 2021

----------


## YiuKwok

Noir-November 27, 2021

----------


## YiuKwok

Noir-December 4, 2021

----------


## YiuKwok

Noir-December 11, 2021

----------


## YiuKwok

Noir-December 18, 2021

----------


## YiuKwok

Noir-December 25, 2021

----------


## YiuKwok

Sentiments #322

----------


## YiuKwok

Sentiments #323

----------


## YiuKwok

Noir-January 15, 2022

----------


## YiuKwok

Sentiments #324

----------


## YiuKwok

Noir-January 29, 2022

----------


## YiuKwok

Noir-February 5, 2022

----------


## YiuKwok

Sentiments #325

----------


## YiuKwok

Sentiments #326

----------


## YiuKwok

Sentiments #327

----------


## YiuKwok

Noir-March 5, 2022

----------


## YiuKwok

Noir-March 12, 2022

----------


## YiuKwok

Noir-March 19, 2022

----------


## YiuKwok

Noir-March 26, 2022

----------


## YiuKwok

Noir-April 2, 2022

----------


## YiuKwok

Sentiments #328

----------


## YiuKwok

Noir-April 16, 2022

----------


## YiuKwok

Noir-April 23, 2022

----------


## YiuKwok

Noir-April 30, 2022

----------


## YiuKwok

Noir-May 7, 2022

----------


## YiuKwok

Noir-May 14, 2022

----------


## YiuKwok

Noir-May 21, 2022

----------


## YiuKwok

Noir-May 28, 2022

----------


## YiuKwok

Noir-June 4, 2022

----------


## YiuKwok

Noir-June 11, 2022

----------


## YiuKwok

Noir-June 18, 2022

----------


## YiuKwok

Noir-June 25, 2021

----------


## YiuKwok

Sentiments #329

----------


## YiuKwok

Noir-July 9, 2022

----------


## YiuKwok

Sentiments #330

----------


## YiuKwok

Sentiments #331

----------


## YiuKwok

Sentiments #332

----------


## YiuKwok

Sentiments #333

----------


## YiuKwok

Sentiments #334

----------


## YiuKwok

Noir-August 20, 2022

----------


## YiuKwok

Noir-August 27, 2022

----------


## YiuKwok

Noir-September 3, 2022

----------


## YiuKwok

Sentiments #335

----------


## YiuKwok

Sentiments #336

----------


## YiuKwok

Sentiments #337

----------


## YiuKwok

Sentiments #338

----------


## YiuKwok

Noir-October 8, 2022

----------


## YiuKwok

Noir-October 15, 2022

----------


## YiuKwok

Noir-October 22, 2022

----------


## YiuKwok

Noir-October 29, 2022

----------


## YiuKwok

Noir-November 5, 2022

----------


## YiuKwok

Noir-November 12, 2022

----------


## YiuKwok

Noir-November 19, 2022

----------


## YiuKwok

Noir-November 26, 2022

----------


## YiuKwok

Noir-December 3, 2022

----------


## YiuKwok

Sentiments #339

----------


## YiuKwok

Sentiments #340

----------


## YiuKwok

Sentiments #341

----------


## YiuKwok

Noir-December 31, 2022

----------


## YiuKwok

Sentiments #342

----------


## YiuKwok

Noir-January 14, 2023

----------

